# Diamondback Outlook WSD



## Cyclox (28 Aug 2011)

http://www.richardsonsonline.co.uk/cycle_info.php?cycle=Outlook_WSD&id=1896

Just wondering if anyone has any views/comments. I'm seriously considering buying.


----------



## Cyclox (10 Sep 2011)

BOUGHT!!!

Off to Wales in half an hour for a trial run ..........


----------



## Cyclist33 (10 Sep 2011)

Have funs! Looks nice that.

stu


----------



## Cyclox (18 Sep 2011)

Thank you Cyclist33........I have now done over 150 miles already and the bike is grrrrrreeeaaat!!


----------



## Servicemycycle (19 Sep 2011)

The wheels and tyres look the same as the ones on my DB response sport ... Do you find them un usually heavy?


----------



## Cyclox (19 Sep 2011)

Yes they are heavy.......1kilo apiece.

They do keep me on the ground tho' and not off the bike. I travel a lot of different terrain on my commute to/from work. Road, rock, hard clay, mud, soft sand & grass. Oh, and lots of mud & deep puddles if it's been raining which is usually the case. I love this bike but I must admit I'm struggling a bit with the gears.


----------



## Servicemycycle (20 Sep 2011)

Cyclox said:


> Yes they are heavy.......1kilo apiece.
> 
> They do keep me on the ground tho' and not off the bike. I travel a lot of different terrain on my commute to/from work. Road, rock, hard clay, mud, soft sand & grass. Oh, and lots of mud & deep puddles if it's been raining which is usually the case. I love this bike but I must admit I'm struggling a bit with the gears.



I think there the heaviest I've ever risen with ... May change them soon 

What do you mean struggling with the gears? The range or the operation?


----------



## Cyclox (24 Sep 2011)

Sorry it's taken me so long to reply.....that flu virus is everywhere now. Spent the past few days coughing and spluttering wrapped up in bed. Now I've ventured out of my pit I'm looking at the bike and I just know I can't go anywhere just yet!   

Anyways, back to the gears. I'm no techno freak and I'm not the least bit genned up on all the different spec's but I know enough to know when something is not quite right. They seem to slip a bit and it takes quite a while for the chain to locate and depending on which gear I change into I can get some pretty nasty clunk clunkclunking as I pedal after changing........must say at first the gears were fine I wonder if they need readjusting. Also I'm thinking it wont be long before I have to change the brake disks. That will defo be a job for my LBS.


----------



## Ticktockmy (24 Sep 2011)

Cyclox said:


> Sorry it's taken me so long to reply.....that flu virus is everywhere now. Spent the past few days coughing and spluttering wrapped up in bed. Now I've ventured out of my pit I'm looking at the bike and I just know I can't go anywhere just yet!
> 
> Anyways, back to the gears. I'm no techno freak and I'm not the least bit genned up on all the different spec's but I know enough to know when something is not quite right. They seem to slip a bit and it takes quite a while for the chain to locate and depending on which gear I change into I can get some pretty nasty clunk clunkclunking as I pedal after changing........must say at first the gears were fine I wonder if they need readjusting. Also I'm thinking it wont be long before I have to change the brake disks. That will defo be a job for my LBS.



unless you have had the bike serviced since you bought it, then more than likly it is the Cables that haver streched, happens on all bikes, that why most shops offer the free first service, also do you check your nuts and bolts everynow and again, as they also need tighting up everynow and again.
Bob G.


----------



## dand (24 Sep 2011)

Ticktockmy said:


> unless you have had the bike serviced since you bought it, then more than likly it is the Cables that haver streched, happens on all bikes, that why most shops offer the free first service, also do you check your nuts and bolts everynow and again, as they also need tighting up everynow and again.
> Bob G.



Ah right. That explains a lot. I had the same problem today. The bloke I was riding with tweaked my gears and has offered to service the bike for me but it's good to know why it was happening.


----------



## Servicemycycle (26 Sep 2011)

Cyclox said:


> Sorry it's taken me so long to reply.....that flu virus is everywhere now. Spent the past few days coughing and spluttering wrapped up in bed. Now I've ventured out of my pit I'm looking at the bike and I just know I can't go anywhere just yet!
> 
> Anyways, back to the gears. I'm no techno freak and I'm not the least bit genned up on all the different spec's but I know enough to know when something is not quite right. They seem to slip a bit and it takes quite a while for the chain to locate and depending on which gear I change into I can get some pretty nasty clunk clunkclunking as I pedal after changing........must say at first the gears were fine I wonder if they need readjusting. Also I'm thinking it wont be long before I have to change the brake disks. That will defo be a job for my LBS.




Hope your feeling better! I've been battered with work so not been on here for a while! It also sounds to me like your cables have stretched! where about are you may be able to recommend someone good and reasonable! 

I have disks on both my bikes and couldn't go back to rim breaks... I do test customers bikes with a variaty of brakes from vee brakes and cantilever ones and you can really tell the difference especially in the wet and mud!


----------



## Cyclox (28 Sep 2011)

Hi _servicemycycle _I live just outside Altrincham in Dunham Massey area. 

Feeling better now thanks but still not 100%. Went to work on bike today again after being off sick for a few days. 

The bike was great today and no probs at all with the gears. I guess 'she' just doesn't like the wet. When I was out last having probs with gears it was very wet - raining hard and I went through lots of deepish puddles and lots of mud. + one other thing I forgot to mention I did catch the crank a few times on kerbs and awkward up/down bits of the trail.........it may have nothing at all to do with my original gear problem but I only remembered after I caught it again a couple of times today!


----------

